# Tower.... Here we go



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

So I just could not take it anymore.... After seeing all the towers Tim and his staff of amazing welders had made in 2011 I had to do it.. :yes:.. I dropped off my other half :shutup: just the other day(She sees that I will really be in the dog house). I am nervous as can be, Heck who would not be with all that cutting and welding and stuff they do. But Tim made me feel like family and promised that any questions or concerns I have He would only be a call a way and keep me up to date every step of the way.. I should call him Dr. Tim.. So anyway here we go, going to post picks as I get them or take them.... Yaaaaaa Buddyyyyy:thumbsup:

The boat as it sits


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Boy, you're going to like it! They did mine last year and I've logged many an hour up there. And I had it built so I could remove it but never have. There's just too many times that it has come in handy. I even had a cover utilizing the folded legs for support so it's there for good now.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

You will not be disappointed with your choice in Tim & his Breeze Team...Tim built me a tower a couple of years ago and then replaced my old factory swim platform last spring and couldn't be more satisfied with Tim and crew's work.

SIMPLY THE BEST! :notworthy:

Thanks Tim and Breeze Team!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Swim platform is easy up for my larger friends and works great for divers with perfectly angled ladder for boarding with tanks still attached. Don't have a pic of final product delivered but you can see the quality and functionality.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, 

and to add, Tim also installed and rigged my new to me 06' 225 Optimax complete with smart craft gauges. Can't be more happier with the installation & price....

Give Breeze Fab consideration for all your electronic and power installations.

Jimmy


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

You are killing me!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They did my crows nest last year and went above and beyond anything I thought I paid for. Added all kinds of extra support and a new u support up front. Top Notch over there....


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tim and his Salty Crew are simply "ROCK STARS". Here is my build he did for me last year, stellar, couldn't be happier!!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

tomnmendy said:


> You are killing me!


Tom Your next!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Man i have to see what uncle sam does to me first. I am flexing and getting the vasaline right now. i hate this time of year!!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tower legs in the making


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow those are very nice, can they do sharks towers for trucks.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tower legs completed.. How about them rods holders.. He really pulled out a great design. :thumbup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

The crows nest in the making...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The best money I ever spent on my boat and Tim and his crew did a great job. Iv'e been through 3 rough seasons and not a crack sqeak or any problems at all. I LOVE it.:notworthy:*


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

man thats starting to look nice. i like those rocket launchers.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW!!!! all I can say... upper station sitting on a test run on the T-top.. Elc control box is on the way and rigging as started today..:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

man thats gonna be cool. when we fishing?!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Are you adding controls on the tower?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Are you adding controls on the tower?


O ya..:thumbup:.. just awaiting on the control box to be delivered. The first box was damaged during shipping..


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

tomnmendy said:


> man thats gonna be cool. when we fishing?!


LOL.. I just have to get you on my boat first..:cool2:


----------



## bonehead senior (Jan 23, 2011)

these guys work certainly looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

wow! really nice work!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Control box is set. Last few touches on the crows nest. Like the foot rest  and the front rod holders.. Stay-tuned for more pic this week


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

One of these days.........................I'll have a boat............That I can dream about putting a tower on. Congrats on the upgrade! That thing looks SWEET!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

X2 Coffee. Tim and his guys built me a rail to cover a dock light this past summer, after wastinb time at another shop. Called em told em what I wanted, 2 days later they wanted to know when I was coming to get it. Looked and worked awesome!


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice, time to kill some brown fish!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

kidsoncoffee said:


> One of these days.........................I'll have a boat............That I can dream about putting a tower on. Congrats on the upgrade! That thing looks SWEET!


Thanks... 40 years later my dream boat is becoming reality. :thumbsup: .. Just big enough where trailering is still easy and the range is just right where we can run over night to just about anywhere.. :yes:


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you got a finished pic yet? I'd love to see it!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGRIGZ said:


> Have you got a finished pic yet? I'd love to see it!


 Big, Not yet there was a delay on the flooring that I have to ad as there is a few "week" spots in the hard top. Where they run the lights there is a few small voids that cruse flex when you stand on it so I just elected to floor where you stand to prevent any damage to the hard top.. That came in just the other day so Tim and his team should be back on it Saturday. Rigging is basically where I'am at. I have not been on my boat in 4 months.. Killing me. lol.. but not going to rush them... Stoping by there sat so maybe I will have an update..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I had mine done last april, talk about wanting your boat back. I got mine 2 days before the season was over. It's been a long year waiting...


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I had mine done last april, talk about wanting your boat back. I got mine 2 days before the season was over. It's been a long year waiting...


Rick, Hear ya... I put 350 hours on it last season.. May need BA classes.. "Boaters anonymous"


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a small up date.. we should be back in the shop this week. The starboard came in and has been installed on the t-top. If all goes as planned the crows nest should be mounted in place this week. From there rigging ... sorry no pictures on this update.. maybe if Tim readers this he will post a quick picture .. I will have pictures and updates later in the week ......


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Timmmmmmmmm picssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pics*

Gotta be in Bat County at 7 AM so will try to take a few if I get back this afternoon.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok back up and running after a few parts had to be reordered.... Sunday is now looking like my babe will be home...


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

That's looking good!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be running out of destin starting this week, I'm sure I'll see you out there.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Update....
Steering wheel is now installed with just the fluid to be added, had to move the gps antenna to the top of the upper station. all the cables for the yamaha controls are ran from the tower to the center consul. Keys for the upper station are wired. Whats left you ask.. well they are coming up with a way to stack all 4 DS units in a small place and keep them assessable so they can be worked on if needed.. they think of everything don't they!!! he is also going to keep room for the auto pilot pump when I go to install it this winter.. the trim tape wiring is on order, that sould just about do it for ordering things. So a few good long days on it and we should be close to just cleaning up and small details... my next day off I will take a few pic and post them....


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

He installed my outrigger bases last year and knew how to mount them right for max stability, very impressed with his work and he fit me in on a tight schedule.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Some pics of the DS units and inside the CC


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Tim and his crew do great work, and their detail work is above most others in their field. I love the way my top came together that they built. Mine was there when you dropped yours off.

Stephen


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

how close is it to being done


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rick should be any day now. Tad has been putting in 12 hour days in on it...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Towers Done at Last!!!!*

































Took longer than expected but had some parts snags ect. Thanks for being so patient Marshal!!!!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job Tim ! let me know when you can get that back rest done for my cat ? the soner the better


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Boat looks great! Just in time for the Crab Crunchers Tourney this weekend.
I just got mine installed and finished Saturday. Ready to use it.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gozo here is how the rod holders fit


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Schweet!


----------

